# If I were a woman...



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

..these are the men that I think I would find attractive.

Phillip Seymour Hoffman.
Gary Oldman.
Michael Keaton.

I know none of the other blokes of this forum will respond to this, so what do you ladies think? Do you agree?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you mean attractive in looks, personality or the whole package?

Phillip Seymour Hoffman - Mmmm, not overly attractive but has a certain something. 
Gary Oldman - yep...hot.
Michael Keaton - funny guy...not overly attracted to him physically.

Some off the top of my head that I would prefere would be:

Mel Gibson - can't help it...this guy just oozes sensuality for me.
Anthony Hopkins - not for his looks 
Johnny Depp - I don't know...bit kooky and really hot in some movies. (Except Willy Wonka)

Wouldn't say these are my top three...just the only ones I can think of right now.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Do you mean attractive in looks, personality or the whole package?


I'm not sure actually (I can never seem to answer any of your questions!! Sorry!). I am not, and never have been, sexually attracted to men, but there are certain men that...well...what's the word....intrigue me, and I assume, with staggering egotism, that women might feel the same.

Gary Oldman is the most extraordinary actor, in my opinion. His performance in Dracula was the most astonishing feat of acting I have ever witnessed. A close call with 'Leon.'

I'd rather drink a bowl of vomit than have Phillip Seymour Hoffman squirming all over me, but ditto what I said about Gary Oldman. Fantastic actor. His performance in Magnolia was breathtaking.

Mel Gibson. Sorry. I loathe the man. Apart from him despising the English, he is also....well, you can probably guess.

Anthony Hopkins. :? Yes, I can see the appeal, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> (I can never seem to answer any of your questions!! Sorry!).


Do I ask difficult, weird, strange questions or am I just not clear enough? :? Maybe it's my accent. 

Nice analogy about the bowl of vomit by the way...conjured up images that I'd rather not have associated with the topic at hand.

Mel Gibson...yep understood about your loathing. I was rating him by attraction factor alone...and I like him as an actor...his personal life, religious fanaticism and all he stands for I find hard to swallow myself.

Not sure what it is about Anthony Hopkins...I think he is a fine actor and he comes across as very well-educated. Just has that something...albeit a little in the "novelty" category age-wise.



> I am not, and never have been, sexually attracted to men, but there are certain men that...well...what's the word....intrigue me, and I assume, with staggering egotism, that women might feel the same.


It's OK Martin...it has already come out about you and sebastian...you can drop the little act now. :wink:

Kidding...yes I would say with incredible confidence that women do feel the same...although it is a little more socially acceptable (and I'm sure encouraged by many) for women to admit finding other women sexually attractive, rather than just...*intriguing*


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Phillip Seymour Hoffman. - Don't know much about him but he seems interesting I guess 
Gary Oldman. - Don't know
Michael Keaton. - Kind of a random choice. All I can think is BeetleJuice.

Three choices off the top of my head:

Gary Sinise - otherwise known as Lieutenant Dan
James Spader - love, love, love him
Marilyn Manson - I have a twisted thing about him. He seems intelligent and like he would probably be good in bed


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow enngirl....

Gary Sinise - great actor...he played a great part as Lieutenant Dan I'll admit.
James Spader - yeah...good-looking
Marilyn Manson???????????? :shock: Twisted...yep. Just can't see the good in bed bit (guess it depends what exactly you are into)...his mascara would get all smudged and his greasy hair...ughhh...shudder!!!!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought the Marilyn Manson would freak people out. Hold on, I'm gonna make a new thread.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

if i were female it would be jack nicholson......... i love being around confident people as it rubs off on me


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well I'll be hog-tied, P.S. Hoffman, top of my list, already mentioned him. And for me it is indeed the whole package....

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7579&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=12

I have been a fan of Mr. P.S. Hoffman for quite some time. I also had the amazing experience of seeing him in a play in NYC and getting to give him a HUG after his performance. Main thing is I admire him, and go after those "scruffy good looks."

Amazingly, I also adore Sir Anthony Hopkins. (the whole package).

There are guys I find "heartthrobs" but they don't interest me overall... such as Ewan MacGregor sp? He was amazing in Moulin Rougue. Didn't get a bit of credit for that performance and the film didn't get the credit it deserved.









Phil Hoffman
A must-see, CAPOTE, one of my favorite films in I don't know when! This was not an "impersonation" it was an "embodiment" Capote. And an amazing character study film-wise.

I also really could go for Jack Nicholson.

But at the mo, my favorite actor, the actor I consider one of the best these days is Hoffman, and I like the guy as well. What little I know about him personally and have seen in interviews, etc.

Cool! No one knows who he is, and he is a gem in theatre/film.[/url]


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought of putting Ewan MacGregor down myself...I think he is versatile as an actor and there is something cheeky about him that tickles my fancy.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

he was really good in capote i agree,also if i recall he was in boogie nights...........................


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Cheeky! Yes I love that word. And James Spader, oh yes, he is brilliant. A wonderful actor, something vulnerable about him too, good lookin' dude ... "interesting" ....

My least favorite "actor" though I admire his disicipline. Tom Cruise. He is TOO "pretty". I admit he is gorgeous. But "too perfect." He is sort of "cookie cutter" gorgeous. Male model gorgeous. Just.... unreal. Best role he had was in Magnolia. I think that's the real Tom Cruise. I wish he'd allow himself to be more vulnerable.

The Scientology is a tad of a turn off as well. Was this already discussed? Never mind. 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

jc said:


> he was really good in capote i agree,also if i recall he was in boogie nights...........................


Yup, Hoffman has been in all of Paul Thomas Anderson's films if I'm not mistaken. He's also done great work in "Almost Famous", "Flawless", "The Big Lebowski".

He has played quite a few slimy characters, but everything he does is really amazing.

I often go to films that feature certain actors, else I'm bound to be disappointed. Even Hoffman couldn't save MI:III. My God what a terrible film. But Hoffman was a fine nemesis, problem is he was onscreen for about 7 minutes.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Tom Cruise...I used to love him as an actor when I was younger...now I just think he is completely nuts.

I am convinced he is another life form from a galaxy far far away.
One day he'll be on Oprah and his head will split open and lots of little creatures will come pouring out to take over the world. (Hopefully they can't swim...I may be safe here in Oz).

Has anyone else noticed that he does a running scene in every one of his movies (all the ones I have seen anyway)? Not just a leisurely jog either...a full on blur-of-legs sprinting scene.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Man, I just can't get into that Hoffman guy. 

Hopkins...yes
Nicholson...I don't think so.
That Fines guy...the older one. Yep.
Hugh Laurie...as I have mentioned, I might become
a stalker of his.
Andy Garcia...words cannot express.
Michael Keaton...Cannot even imagine anything more then
a very casual conversation with him. Where'd that come from?

Yeah, it is always interesting to ask a man if he finds another
man handsome, attractive. Most usually squirm and say they
don't know what makes a man handsome. How odd is that?
Looking at another human is like looking at different forms of
art. Surely one has to have an opinion.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought about putting Jack Nicholson too but in his earlier days. Not that old guys are bad. Like I said, Sean Connery is still so hot but Nicholson needs to work on his body some.

Why does Mel Gibson not like the English? Hate him and hate Tom Cruise too. They are traditional "good-looking" men and bore me to tears. Are guys like that? Like are there some movie star women who are traditional "good-looking" and do nothing for you? For me there has to be something that sets the guy apart. And the sexy confidence. Not that gibson and cruise aren't confident. So I guess it has to be more than confidence. Eh, I always go for the weirdos. Which usually gets me in trouble.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I didn't realise Mel Gibson hated the English. Why would he hate the English??? :?

I just thought of one actor that so many women seem to go gaga over.

George Clooney.

I just don't get it...he really does nothing for me at all.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

George Clooney was cute when he was newer on the scene, but again he falls into that, "Im just a plain good-looking guy type" category. There's nothing all that intriguing about him.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I actually preferred Noah Wylie in ER...so cutesy, in a boy-next-door / devil-in-bed kind of way. 
George Clooney looked so arrogant and sleazy standing next to him.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I meant Clooney even before ER. I never watched ER. That's when I started becoming less interested in Clooner. Even though I never gave the show a chance I guess.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Epiphany said:


> Tom Cruise...I used to love him as an actor when I was younger...now I just think he is completely nuts.
> 
> I am convinced he is another life form from a galaxy far far away.
> One day he'll be on Oprah and his head will split open and lots of little creatures will come pouring out to take over the world. (Hopefully they can't swim...I may be safe here in Oz).
> ...


LOL. This is odd as I saw a rerun on TV of Men in Black. That is a rather hysterical movie at times. I love Tommy Lee Jones and Will Smith in that. But that is what happens, that guy's head splits open and that little guy is living inside, OMG. And I love that all of these famous people are actually aliens in disguise -- Dionne Warwick, Dennis Rodman, Al Roker, etc. (Didn't spell anything right there).

I know who I like, yes, um Morgan Freeman. It's a little scary that I'm into these older guys but I always was. On the other hand I'm feeling so damned old these days it's frightening. Apologies to anyone older than I am who thinks I've really lost it. I have.



terri said:


> Yeah, it is always interesting to ask a man if he finds another
> man handsome, attractive. Most usually squirm and say they
> don't know what makes a man handsome. How odd is that?
> Looking at another human is like looking at different forms of
> art. Surely one has to have an opinion.


Terri agreed. And indeed, P.S. Hoffman, one loves him or one doesn't ... as an attraction thing I think, but he is indisputably a superb actor. There is a new movie coming out where he plays a brother w/sister Laura Linney (great actress) taking care of their mentally ill father. Amazing. I think it will be great.

Yeah, I know. Ask a guy "Do you think so and so actor is attractive" and they DO squirm. I can say what women I find attractive, admire, etc. though I don't have sexual attraction to women. But I can see that say Angelina Jolie is WOWZER, but I don't like her, as a person, or however she comes across. Don't think I've even seen her in a film! But I clearly see why men melt over her.

Clooney. Yup, he's gorgeous, but "predictably so" again. Yet his acting was pretty amazing in "Good Night, Good Luck." I don't know. Anyone is better than Cruise these days.

I love KOVAC on ER. I haven't been watching that consistently though, it's gotten tedious.

Sigh,
D


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Why would he hate the English???


Why indeed. What is there to hate about us? We are as near as perfect as a nation of people can be.

I can't remember the exact reasons, but it is on record something that he said he hates us. I think it had something to do with Henry VIII, and the breakup of the church. And then there's Braveheart!! Oh, and he's an Ozzie..who generally dislike us.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i cannot stand tom cruise he contains all the ingredients of a person i despise,and all that hi five yee haaa whooping..............
its like i can understand why bradd pitt fell for angelina jolie, cant people realise that he prefers angelina because she is dangerous and exciting and probably doesnt sit around talking about the latest food and fashion fads in the celeb world ...


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Oh, and he's an Ozzie..who generally dislike us.


Ouch Martin... 

I really like the English (I married someone with a British passport...he was born in Oz but his Dad's a pom).

Why would us Aussie's hate the English...most of us have English ancestry? England is our Mother country...we still salute the Queen. We participate (and may I say always WIN) in the Commonwealth Games. We have the Union Jack on our damn flag. 
We think British sitcoms are hilarious...because we get your humour (even if you don't get ours). There are so many Aussie's living in England that we went to 3 different pubs in Earls Court and had trouble spotting an Englishman...it was like being back home.

So pray tell Martin where did you get that godforsaken idea from?

BTW...Mel Gibson may have grown up in Australia, but was born in NZ and has lived in America for so long he has their accent. We only claim him as ours, because he is so successful.

PS: this will probably get me into a lot of trouble here but it's American tourists that most Aussies have an intense dislike for. No offense intended.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Maybe it's because we tell you poms you whinge a lot. :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

> PS: this will probably get me into a lot of trouble here but it's American tourists that most Aussies have an intense dislike for. No offense intended.


_________________

Where is the damn emoticon that has it's mouth dropped wide open
when you need it???

I got so upset when I read that, I could hardly do the quote thing I just learned how 
to do.

Not at you, Epiphany, but this feeling for American tourist. Although
not to Australia, I have traveled many places. I thought it was the French
and the Swiss who were so ugly to us/US. Well, and then there was
that women storeowner in Belgium who refused to talk English to us,
then we sent our local friend in and they just chatted up a storm in 
English once the storeowner knew our friend was Belgium. :?

I love everybody so much. I just hate knowing you ( collective) hate
me.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

No...I know many Americans that are completely lovely...didn't mean to upset you Terri. I knew this would get me in trouble.

The American tourists I am talking about are of a certain type that are so incredibly cliche' that I automatically think of the Griswalds.

They wear the hawaiian flowery shirts, white shorts, wide-brimmed white hats, socks up to their knees, camera around their neck and can be heard coming at least 2 kms away (sorry I have no idea what that is in miles). The men are always overweight and sweat profusely and want to hug you or stand in your personal space, or stand directly in your way while you are in the middle of taking a photo.
They are loud and rude and obnoxious. You see them in movies, but these people exist... and are so incredibly loud that they can be heard above everyone else even in a room full of hundreds of people at a tourist location. We don't see huge mobs of them in Australia but the ones we do see and hear leave such a lasting impression that you forget about all the busloads of japanese tourists that snap happily away at you stuffing your face with a big mac, or taking photos of each other in front of a light post.

Eg; we were in Paris...had just crammed into the elevator with approx 150 other people. I am short (5'2") and only come up to everyone's armpits so I was having the time of my life. Everyone in the elevator is dead quiet...not so much as a sneeze. The doors close and we begin our descent. Then a booming voice from one side of the elevator can be heard clear as day as though he were yelling at someone at the bottom of the tower.

"YO...MARYLOU. Y"ALL GONNA WAIT FOR ME WHEN YOU GET TO THA BOTTOM?"

Everyone in the elevator was mortified...the silence was deafening, until a lady next to me (German I think) whispered "Hmmm...American".
I found the entire thing absolutely hilarious and tried to contain myself but my body was shaking so hard with laughter that I started my husband off, and soon everyone in the elevator was snickering and snorting with laughter.

Sorry...Terri. I'm sure I don't imagine you being anything remotely like these tourists but they exist...and you must weed them out and send them to a school for the socially inept before they continue to spread this nasty image of your fellow countrypersons.

I'm sure Australians are viewed as rude and crude by many other countries as well...we had the same problem in France, and Belguim with people not speaking english to us either...yet we knew they could...they just refused.



> I love everybody so much. I just hate knowing you ( collective) hate
> me.


      I'm so sorry...I promise I don't!!! Forgive me...it should never have been uttered and I wish I could retract it now.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Epiphany, please know I meant collective you...as in pretty much
the whole world.

So, I'm off waving my flag, singing my song and doing as you
suggested -



> you must weed them out and send them to a school for the socially inept before they continue to spread this nasty image of your fellow countrypersons.


NOW HURRY UP Y'ALL AND GIT DOWN HERE CAUSE I GOT SOME
LEARNIN' I NEED TO TEACH YOU'UN'S.

Enough whinging for me...I've got a cause! :lol:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Where are you from Terri?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm from North Carolina, but have lived in Tennessee for almost
20 years.



> YO...MARYLOU. Y"ALL GONNA WAIT FOR ME WHEN YOU GET TO THA BOTTOM


"

I expect those people were from "somewhere around these parts". :lol:
Though the YO thing is NOT from around here. Definite Yankee thing.

I read in one of your post that you were from the South. Anywhere 
near me?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I actually like Americans. I think they are great fun. On my travels and at uni I have met all sorts of nationalities from the developed world, and Americans are some of my favourite. 
Also they seem to like me. I can understand why Americans get p*ssed off when bloody Europeans start whinging about them. Us Brits get it too, to a lesser extent.

American women are generally better in bed than other nationalities as well. Sorry, but its true.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm from NC too.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I used to work at a bar right on the Canadian/U.S. border, but in Canada. It was always absolutely obvious to me who the Americans were. I don't like to stereotype either and i know all of you Americans aren't like this (particularly people like Terri* and Dreamer and all the other people who come on here), but it really is brutally obvious.

I must admit though, i've been down to the States several times and i've always encountered the warmest of welcomes. Well, except for the one time i had bleach tossed at me in Detroit when standing in line at an Interpol concert. But in general, Americans seem to be much friendlier, at least initially, than, for example, Canadians or the English.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh man...I really opened a can of worms with this didn't I.

Sorry...have been kicking myself ever since. I really don't think badly of Americans collectively...just those stereotypical tourists drive me insane.

I agree though sebastian...every American I have ever met has always been very friendly (even those tourists...but they generally take friendly to an annoying level).

I love everyone really...it's myself I have a hard time with.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Not just any kind of worms either, Epiphany.
You've opened a can of the dreaded...
MONGOLIAN DEATH WORM !!!! :shock:

:lol: 
( I Love Axel)

Please, don't think another thing about this. We all are
really understanding of this kind of talk and when it
gets to this point, all is said with humour.

I do want to say I appreciate the kind words towards
us poor, old Americans. Now I really must leave as I
have formed a rally of sorts for my new cause. 

terri*


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Phillip Seymour Hoffman. No 
Gary Oldman. Yes
Michael Keaton. No

Altough Gary's probably an old, old man.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Epiphany said:


> [
> 
> PS: this will probably get me into a lot of trouble here but it's American tourists that most Aussies have an intense dislike for. No offense intended.


psssshhhtttt! when i lived in spain, it was the british people who walked around like they owned spain...not the americans. all of the americans i saw or hung out with, were very respectful and kind of awe-struck about spain. they all tried to learn the language...and basically conform to the spanish way of life. where as, i _did_ see tons of brits complaining about the lack of english signs or the fact that "no one speaks english".

i'm not saying that all british people are like that...but i am trying to say that it is terrible to make such a blatantly anti-american statement like that when there are plenty of people from all nationalities that are annoying. and not only that, but i don't think it's true that most aussies "have an intense dislike" for american tourists. i have travelled fairly extensively and i've never met an aussie who had "an intense dislike" for american tourists. this is the only time i've heard that, actually.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i want to make it clear that i also knew plenty of british tourists in spain who weren't walking around like they owned spain...i had a few british roommates in spain who were lovely people. i'm just saying that the people who were annoying in spain were british (at least the ones i saw).


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

oh yeah...just to be fair....i work at starbucks and yesterday, the winners of the "most annoying" customers (a little contest we have at our store) went to a pair of australian women.

hmmm...i can't really find anything bad to say about canadian travelers :wink: right now, but i'm sure i'll think of something.

who else can i piss off?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Keep working at it. You'll come up with somebody.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

> where as, i did see tons of brits complaining about the lack of english signs or the fact that "no one speaks english".


Oh yes the world famous booming cockney:

"Why don't they speak _the_ language."

All too familiar.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

this is part of the reason im scared to travel... though i really want too... its all the talk i hear about how hated americans are :shock:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

honestly rainbo, i have travelled quite a bit and i've never felt that people were looking down on me because i am american. most people you meet when you travel, don't judge you based on your nationality...just on the type of person you are.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I have heard that travelling Americans have sewn the Canadian maple leaf onto their back pack to disguise their nationality.

I have had no troubles with travelling yanks and have found most Americans to be really pleasant.

There are idiots within all nationalities and the only reason it is easier to stereotype an American is because of the exposure we get from their movies, news, TV shows etc.

With almost 300 mil in the US your bound to bump into a few f*****ts along the way.

And one more thing. I'm quite happy that America is the superpower it is and by default the world police. The yanks are not perfect and get it wrong terribly at times but I'd hate to imagine what our lives would be like if the history had not taken it's current course and we were all speaking German.

Things could be a lot worse than what they are. For us lucky ones who were born in a free western country we have choice and hope (the problem is most people are too lazy and scared to act upon this choice). Most of the inhabitants on this planet don't have choice and unfortunately some don't even have hope.

Oh, I almost forgot. If I were a women I reckon Shaun Connery back in the 007 days would be the man. He was the quintessential good looking virile/masculine bloke unlike the pseudo heterosexual pretty boys of today.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Milan said:


> There are idiots within all nationalities and the only reason it is easier to stereotype an American is because of the exposure we get from their movies, news, TV shows etc.
> 
> With almost 300 mil in the US your bound to bump into a few f*****ts along the way.


Milan... that was encouraging to read..  agentcooper im so glad you havent encountered any problems travelling and being american... but i know quite a few of my friends who have.... and who knows maybe they were acting in a way that provoked it... but being the kind of people they are i highly doubt it... oh well ill probably never have the time or money to travel...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Americans seem to be much friendlier, at least initially, than, for example, Canadians or the English.


Oh quite. Nail on the head.

But do you mean genuine friendliness, or the 'have a nice day' fraudulance?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Ooohhh...

Gee...I did stir up a bit of a hornet's nest didn't I. 
:shock:


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Getting back to the original question...

I have just realised that Denzel Washington is really quite hot...and I admire him as an actor.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Maybe it's because we tell you poms you whinge a lot


Us? Never!!

I seem to remember some whinging coming from down under when we beat you at Cricket, and just about every other sport. 

But I bow to your prowess at Female Beach Volleyball. And I promise not to laugh when Oz get slaughtered in the World Cup. Well, I'll try not to.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

OK...so our hopes aren't really high for the world cup, but don't get too cocky about the cricket...and pray tell what other sports do you beat us at??? :shock:

Swimming perhaps???

Hmmmm...lets see...maybe the 2006 Commonwealth Games medal Tally will tell us.

G S B
Australia 84 69 68 
England 36 40 34

Nope...can't quite see how that can justify your comment. 
Care to elaborate?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Care to elaborate?


No !!! :lol: :lol:

Football and Cricket, oh and RUGBY (remember that - world cup?) are the only sports that matter. The rest are parlour games.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> The rest are parlour games.


Ha...OK...I can live with that. Although you did say that you beat us at "just about every other sport"...so my very valid point still stands!!! 

But just so you know, Football to me is Aussie Rules so I assume you mean Soccer...yep, I concede here. I couldn't give a toss about Rugby...so you can go for your lives and kick our butts at that game...zero care factor!

As for the Cricket...Hmmmm, let's see now. I guess you are referring to the Ashes win last year. Not sure you can base your comment on this.
If we look at the stats for the period of time from 1882 - 2005, England has held the Ashes for a period of 50 years. Pretty good record...except Australia has held the Ashes for 73 years!!!! Wow...amazing!!!

So maybe you were referring to Test cricket?! 
Lets see...for the period from Jan 1876 to Jun 2006.
311 games played.
Eng - 97
Aus - 126
Drawn - 88

OK...maybe not.

Any comments??? 8)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

LA LA LA LA....not listening.

We are the current Ashes holders. We are the current Rugby world champions and that, ladies and gentlemen, is all there is to it!


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Gee...not listening...how very male of you!!!! :roll:

It's funny how men seem to stop listening when they are proven wrong.

Considering we held the Ashes for the previous 16 years, I think we decided to let you guys look after them for while...just to keep you playing. Didn't want you to take your bat and ball and go home now did we?

So it's OK...only a matter of time before they come back home.

Oh, and getting back to the original question...
Does anyone else find Joaquin Phoenix attractive?


----------

